# Stihl FS 55 RC IPL



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Can someone point me to where I could find one?
Your help will be much appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> Can someone point me to where I could find one?
> Your help will be much appreciated.
> Thanks,


Send me a PM with your email address, I think I can help you. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

sent via DIY.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> sent via DIY.


It seems the people in charge didn't like a comment I made to NITROJC and so I can no longer send/get PM. Hope you got the manuals. Have a good one. Geo


----------

